# moving to xlyafagou larnaca



## scotslass85 (Apr 5, 2010)

hi myself and my partner are moving to xylafagou next march , before i move i want to no how easy it is to find work which i am willing to do anything and would it be all year round work? i have experience withinretail but not knowing the language great it wouldnt be ideal. any info would be most helpful


----------

